# How Do I "Thank" Somebody?



## McPatrickClan (Aug 29, 2008)

Am I blocked from doing this because I am new?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 29, 2008)

McPatrickClan said:


> Am I blocked from doing this because I am new?


"Thanks" and some other things (access to some forums) "kick in" when you've had 25 posts. Yes, I know, PB is a complicated place.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 29, 2008)

Like that!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Aug 29, 2008)

My "thanks" worked after 15 posts. It says 15 somewhere on the PB, I just can't remember where I found it! But Gavin, you're at 14--so just post one more, and you'll be able to thank people! 


P.s. Don't forget to thank me for telling you this.
J/K!!!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 29, 2008)

Fifteeen; twenty-fiivve; I forget. It's a safety measure.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 29, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Fifteeen; twenty-fiivve; I forget. It's a safety measure.



We don't want crazy thankers running a muck in this place. We do all things decently and in order- even thanking!


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Aug 30, 2008)

I _am_ a crazy thanker!
I hardly ever post--I mostly just read and thank.

p.s. Thanks everyone, for all the great and interesting posts!!


----------



## McPatrickClan (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks (pardon the pun!)


----------



## McPatrickClan (Aug 30, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Yes, I know, PB is a complicated place.



LOL- you have no idea how satisfying it is to read those words. Just LOL. Just LOL here.


----------



## McPatrickClan (Aug 30, 2008)

By the way, does it do anything for you if you get thanked? Do you get a bonus gift or anything? LOL.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 30, 2008)

McPatrickClan said:


> By the way, does it do anything for you if you get thanked? Do you get a bonus gift or anything? LOL.


 
Hey, you bet it does. *It counts the same as a post* to a thread. I don't post that often to threads, other than welcoming people.

Take it from a PB Graduate.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2008)

The "thank limit" is 20.

Thank Limit?


----------

